# Which websites can sell t-shirts well?



## Hwee PIn (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm newbie in t-shirt sales. Would like to know which sites can gain good consumers market my products? I tried some popular website submissions and other social network sites, but response not that good. Any ideas?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you think it could be the designs, and not the sites? You could post some pictures of your designs here for critique. Also tell us which sites you have already tried, and who your target market is.


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Try making your own website.


----------



## mdcorral (Jan 8, 2009)

depends on what kind of tee you are going to sell, mine got hook up in big cartel



Hwee PIn said:


> Hi, I'm newbie in t-shirt sales. Would like to know which sites can gain good consumers market my products? I tried some popular website submissions and other social network sites, but response not that good. Any ideas?


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

A lot of people search on Amazon. you have to be specific with your key words though.


----------



## krowmark (Dec 6, 2010)

Hwee PIn - Have you considered building your own website (or having one built for you) and getting it optimized to come up first for the keywords that your potential clients are typing into google.

The best traffic is free traffic. Also, trying advertising on forums that have a memberlist of people in your target market.

For example, if you were selling very trendy, modern T-Shirt designs that are targeted at the younger generation then you would advertise on student/university/college/youth forums and places like that.

When i say 'Advertise' i mean put a link in your signature that will attract people to click on it and make relevant and helpful threads/posts and have a good input to the community. Some forums do allow posting of offers, but don't join with the sole intention of spamming them, otherwise your account will end up being deleted and all your efforts will have gone to waste. Webmaster and forum moderators HATE spam...with a passion! It's the most annoying thing in the world.

If you make a good, well written post people think "Man, that guy had some interesting things to say" and then they see your signature and think "Oh look, he's got a website too" and because your post was interesting/helpful they will click through because they want to see more things that you have written.

You could also try making a blog about your T-Shirts and the designs you have made. Get people reading your blog and have prices/quantities and your contact details on their too so people can call/email you when they want to buy something.

I've sent you a pm with regards to web design.


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

everything Krowmark said is spot on. 

You really need to have your own website, a place that you can blog and show off your tees and explain your brand. with sites like bigcartel and wordpress setting up your own storefront and blog is basically free and really easy. 

good luck


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

When we had our own line, we listed all of our designs on Rumplo.com - had alot of great traffic from there. But, the designs are just linked to your site, you can't purchase directly from Rumplo.

Edit: Damn, looks like the site is down and/or for sale now.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Hwee PIn,

There are various products and services that let you sell your products online. They provide shopping cart, online designer, etc. Look for a service that gives you control to customize your site. You need to express your own look and look (brand) plus, as many have mentioned, get into the juicy side of SEO and access your keywords and description.


----------



## asim (Sep 26, 2010)

I think blogging about your t shirts and others is a good way to start as it will build a following to your website


----------



## dlcm (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome and informative advise !!! Thanks !!


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hwee PIn said:


> Hi, I'm newbie in t-shirt sales. Would like to know which sites can gain good consumers market my products? I tried some popular website submissions and other social network sites, but response not that good. Any ideas?



It's the designs, prices and how much you market it.


How many people see your web-site?


----------

